# Zero turn help. Gravely vs Bobcat



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm getting ready to purchase a new mower. I'm between a Gravely zt hd 48 and a Bobcat Zt2000. Anyone here know the cut quality on Bermuda with either unit. I'm between these 2 brands due to having dealers close to me. I can get the gravely for about 1000 cheaper than the bobcat. Due to it's a 2020 year end closeout. But the bobcat deck hangs on chains. I dont know if this makes a better cut or not. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Tx_Ag19 (Dec 13, 2020)

Honestly all depends on how much contour your lawn has. All zero turn mower decks have some sort of suspension to follow contours. We have an Exmark and it is a phenomenal but expensive machine. Gravely has been around for much longer than bobcat but thats about all I know between the two. I'm sure either will make a great mower but $1000 cheaper is hard to beat. You could use that saved money for various attachments you may want on the mower. I.e. mulch kit, bagging system, etc..


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I'm jealous of the exmark. I'd love to get the radius x model. But $8000 is a little much for a half acre. I'm not sure about the E and S models. They have the Yanmar engines, I'd really like to go with a Kawasaki engine.


----------



## Tx_Ag19 (Dec 13, 2020)

Our neighbor bought the mower new and sold it to us when he moved for a hell of a deal. The new model exmarks look nice but I agree when it comes to the engine. We have a Kawasaki engine and wouldn't trade it for anything except a bigger Kawa.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I cant speak for cutting bermuda, but I have the Gravely HD52 and love it! I mow about 1.5 acres of SA and much of that is sparce and very rough contours and have had no issues! I also use it at the deer lease mowing lanes and such which can be 2-3 ft tall and have no issues there either.

I would not hesitate to buy another Gravely.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

bassadict69 said:


> I cant speak for cutting bermuda, but I have the Gravely HD52 and love it! I mow about 1.5 acres of SA and much of that is sparce and very rough contours and have had no issues! I also use it at the deer lease mowing lanes and such which can be 2-3 ft tall and have no issues there either.
> 
> I would not hesitate to buy another Gravely.


Thanks for your thoughts on it. I'm thinking more and more about the Gravely.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I've got an Exmark Turf Tracer as well as a JD 950r. Both leave an exceptional cut on my bermuda. Both Gravely and Bobcat are brand name mowers. I would expect a quality cut from either of those.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Pulled the trigger this morning. Did the paperwork this morning to put a gravely hd 48 on hold. I will be picking it up in 2 weeks from a dealer in Alabama.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Congrats! Let us know what you think of it.


----------

